
Tinder? I'm an addict, says hook-up app's co-creator and CEO Sean Rad - dankohn1
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/tinder-im-an-addict-says-hookup-apps-cocreator-and-ceo-sean-rad-a3117181.html
======
wklauss
Reading this interview is like watching a train wreck in slow motion.

